
Alchemy and Artificial Intelligence (1965) [pdf] - shpx
https://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/papers/2006/P3244.pdf
======
shpx
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hubert_Dreyfus%27s_views_on_ar...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hubert_Dreyfus%27s_views_on_artificial_intelligence)

